# N scale Unitrack



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello

I’m running a simple oval track with a number 6 turn out pointing to the right that goes into a single siding track. My problem is when I switch to the turn out the train stops. I have the small power track behind the turn out, should it be in the front of it possibly?
Thanks Kindly

Milan


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

I can send a picture if needed.


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

View attachment 550789


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I would try adding a power piece into the siding, or one in the single section of track before the switch, if that doesn’t make sense, I can provide photo assistance.


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

QueenoftheGN said:


> I would try adding a power piece into the siding, or one in the single section of track before the switch, if that doesn’t make sense, I can provide photo assistance.


Hello

Thank you for your reply and with helping me with this issue my friend. Would you be referring to something like this where the arrow and square are?


QueenoftheGN said:


> I would try adding a power piece into the siding, or one in the single section of track before the switch, if that doesn’t make sense, I can provide photo assistance.


Hello Annie

Thank you for your help and kindness. Would this kind of be what your talking about?
Appriciated


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Yes, although I didn’t realize you don’t have enough space coming from the curve to switch, if it’s possible, either extend the track to be able to fit a powered track there, or shorten the track the length of the powered piece, and put it there, and if it’s possible, I’d put one in the siding as well.

Edit: grammar.


----------



## usmiladim (Dec 14, 2020)

QueenoftheGN said:


> Yes, although I didn’t realize you don’t have enough space coming from the curve to switch, if it’s possible, either extend the track to be able to fit a powered track there, or shorten the track the length of the powered piece, and put it there, and if it’s possible, I’d put one in the siding as well.
> 
> Edit: grammar.


Thank you again


----------



## clovissangrail01 (Oct 8, 2019)

That turnout routes the power in the direction the turnout is set. If you power both the main and the siding at the same time, you will lose the ability to park a train on the siding and run another train in the mainline.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Clovis (I think that’s your name, if I’m thinking of someone else, I apologize.) is correct, I should have mentioned that, sorry. Another thing you could try is replacing the switch, maybe a rail isn’t made properly, but beyond this, I’m not knowledgeable.


----------



## Wooky_Choo_Bacca (Nov 13, 2020)

This might be a bit late but the #6 turnouts route power to the direction the turnout is thrown. One way to fix the power loss is to have feeders on both tracks and if you want the siding to be powered part-time just add a toggle switch to control when you want the siding off or on


----------

